# #27 CLOSED -MOVING ALONG WITH CROCHET with prismaticr



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Welcome to the Moving along with crochet with prismaticr*

This class starts Wed. May 15 so the information will be posted tomorrow morning.

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

*ALWAYS* start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

*IMPORTANT* We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
*#2* PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

*#3*- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

#*4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

*#5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

*KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234*

*#6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

*#7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

*#8* -One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

_You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming_.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*Welcome to prismaticr , (Rachel) your teacher for this Workshop*!

Parade Link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172079-1.html#3335920


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here - *YOU ARE NOW IN THE WORKSHOP*.

PLEASE READ THE ABOVE POST AND THEN POST '*I'M IN*"

You will work at your own speed and follow along with the workshop.

See you all tomorrow morning when the workshop begins.!!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome all to the next phase of your crochet skills.

We are going to cover several things, but never fear, they are all easy. As I promised with the beginning crochet workshop, all you need to know you ALREADY LEARNED! Everything we are going to cover now is simply an extension of what YOU ALREADY KNOW! I promise!

So to start off we have a few links for the new skills. I know some of you learn with words and still pictures, and the rest of us learn with the addition of videos, so I have both where I am comfortable with the online info. (Me I am thick to start, so videos I can replay often are in my favorites, but watch out because once I get it stand back. )

*NOTE TO ALL: I know there are other references and tutorials out there for these skills. But please DONOT post any additional links as these are the one that work best for THESE projects.*  Thank you

*SKILLS NEEDED: *

Magic Circle - (Not to be confused with the knitting skill Magic Loop. These are NOT the same thing!)

Video - 



Words with Pictures - http://www.planetjune.com/blog/tutorials/magic-ring-right-handed/

Single Crochet Decrease (you are basically working 2 stitches together as one. Please use this one as it works best with Amis by using the FRONT LOOPs ONLY)

Video - 




Words with Pictures - http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-crochet-single-crochet-invisible-decrease/

Also attached for download below is a review of instructions for the Half Double, Double, and Treble Crochet stitches, And instruction for the Single Crochet Increase; because you are simply putting 2 stitches in the same place.

Ok. Digest all that for a bit. It is a not a lot. Really it is not.

Next up materials.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

*Lets talk materials.*

*For the scarf*, you will want a soft yarn. I recommend a worsted weight like Red Heart Soft or Caron Simply Soft A light weight yarn is preferred as this is a summer scarf. You can make this with a chunky yarn and have it for winter as well. But this go around something light and airy works best. DO NOT GO SO LIGHT AS TO USE FINGERING WEIGHT YARN. This will not work too well as you would have to adjust stitch count and needles sizes too much for now

Hook size recommended is US K. if you use a normal worsted weight that will be fine. A US H or I will also work. Remember the yarn label is your best friend. Use what is recommended.

*For the Crochtopus*, the pattern calls for DK weight, _BUT_..... I use Worsted weight acrylic for all my ami's. Hook size calls for a larger size as would normally work with DK weight yarn, but with worsted weight I use a G hook and it works much better. With Amis you will want a nice tight crochet piece so the stuff doesnt leak out.

Now, stuffing, usually I use the synthetic stuff that comes in the big bags. It works very well and is also easily washable. If you are going to give this to a child, use that stuff BUT if you want a different feel to the little guy, try using dried beans, rice or glass beads. As an FYI I those cases, do not get the little guy wet (you dont want to ruin the stuffing) and consider loading your stuffing into a mesh stocking first. This will help keep the inside parts INSIDE. I find nylon stockings work really well and still allow you to shove the stuffing inside easily. Make sure to tie off your stuffing pouch BEFORE you insert.

Back to the synthetic stuff you will need more than you think, but less than it looks. Just trust me. You will want to make him stiff, but not over stuffed. NEVER over stuff. It will seep out.

Eyes  Rules here depend on who the recipient is. I never ever use safety eyes for kids under 5. Trust me they will find a way to pull them out, no matter how secure you put them in. So consider crocheted on eyes in that case. For older kids (including the rest of us) Safety eyes are fine. You can get some nice ones here http://www.suncatchereyes.com

Ok and the last thing we always need is a Sewing needle. You will need to work in the ends on the scarf and the Ami. With the Amis work those ends right into the stuffing. It helps secure both.

Coming next the patterns!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

_A bit of explanation. _

Amigurumi (pronounced ah-mee-goo-roo-mee) is Japanese for "crochet (or knit) stuffed toy." Although the concept originated in Japan, the amigurumi craze is taking over the world in waves of crocheted cuteness! From adorable fuzzy critters, to sweet-looking fruits and vegetables, to quirky comic book and cartoon characters--if you can imagine it, you can crochet it! (Abbreviated Amis)

Crochet lace is an application of the art of crochet. Generally it uses finer threads and more decorative styles of stitching - often with flowing lines or scalloped edges to give interest. Variation of the size of the holes also gives a piece a "lacy' look.

And so the patterns we will be working on are.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Amigurumi/Crochtopus

http://livingthecraftlife.blogspot.com/2013/05/horizon-scarf-free-pattern.html

At the bottom of this post are both patterns as a pdf for your easy download and printing.

I will be checking in at least once a day to answer questions But please dont worry if it is not right away (sorry full time job getting in the way of my yarn work)

And so without further delay.. away we go!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im in !!! Im in!!!! Did i say im in??  Thank u PrismaticR.. u are definatly an angel !


I dont know about Angel... But I love the flattery...

Thank you~!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just having the prepared information...maybe not angelic, but you cannot deny gifted. I'm just saving the documents.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

32 in and counted. ...


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

123wendy said:


> As soon as I take a picture, the scarf istfinished


That was quick. . Can't wait to see. ... did you ever stop to take a break? ??? I knew ire was a quick project. . But i tHink that is record Time.

Bravo! !


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Am going to be starting this week-end!!Only - am left-handed,but will learn right-handed!!Do know te basic slip stitch,etc..asa in finishing knit sweaters (front bands),but decided long along,it would be easier for me to follow along with the right-handed directions.Do the same with knitting.

Sandra sunny skies with rain in the late afternoon or evening in Colorado


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. Can't imagine being able to get at projects so quickly. I am feeling sorry for myself for having to work!? congrats to you, surely it will be very nice!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Am going to be starting this week-end!!Only - am left-handed,but will learn right-handed!!Do know te basic slip stitch,etc..asa in finishing knit sweaters (front bands),but decided long along,it would be easier for me to follow along with the right-handed directions.Do the same with knitting.
> 
> Sandra sunny skies with rain in the late afternoon or evening in Colorado


It isn't as difficult to be a left handed crocheter as knitter. *I have crochet left handed all my life since I was 8 years old and I just read the pattern and do it . I have never been bothered about being left handed. I think you end up with a mirror image, but I have done doilies, I have done sweaters and never paid any attention*. The hardest part for a lefty to learn is the actual holding the hook and yarn. That would be the only place i would worry about teaching it. I sat and faced my Nana and did exactly what she did.

so don't feel too bad if you are a lefty. You can follow a pattern, it will mean it is opposite but it has never caused me a problem I made doilies and a round table cloth following the pineapple pattern.. Designer


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

One little Crochtopus complete. One scarf to go PICTURES????


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

While my partner was sleeping this morning got it done


prismaticr said:


> That was quick. . Can't wait to see. ... did you ever stop to take a break? ??? I knew ire was a quick project. . But i tHink that is record Time.
> 
> Bravo! !


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

123wendy said:


> Here is my scarf


It is lovely Wendy -- good job! are you going to do the little octopus? Designer


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

My goodness you people are fast! I've just finished row 1 and was quite proud of myself. You are putting me to shame. Maybe I should blame it on crocheting left handed! Hehe. Actually I do crochet left handed and seem to be ok with it. 

I'm enjoying crocheting this little scarf. It's very cute prismaticr. Thanks for doing this workshop. I need practice with crochet and this is a good way for me to get it. But I won't get it done today! I'm quite slow.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, my goodness. Can't imagine being able to get at projects so quickly. I am feeling sorry for myself for having to work!? congrats to you, surely it will be very nice!!!!


I am in your boat right there with you! I never seem to get things done anywhere close to the speed of most of the members on here.... BUT I do persevere!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Am going to be starting this week-end!!Only - am left-handed,but will learn right-handed!!Do know te basic slip stitch,etc..asa in finishing knit sweaters (front bands),but decided long along,it would be easier for me to follow along with the right-handed directions.Do the same with knitting.
> 
> Sandra sunny skies with rain in the late afternoon or evening in Colorado


And to add to Designer's comments above.. I did go over left handed crochet techniques in the beginner crochet class. Take a look. Then everything I show here, just do in the left handed form and your work will be the same as everyone else.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

TO EVERYONE...
Some of you are super fast, and have tons of time to get these done. I am proud. Kinda like instant gratification. So I know you all can do the skills. Awesome!

For the rest of us... NO WORRIES!!!! Do one row everyday, or two if you can squeeze them in... I will be here to answer questions.

Now back to those who are my speed wonders... 
Did you have any parts that caused you pause for thought???
Were the tutorials helpful? 
Were you so good you already knew... 

Feedback...


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

The tutorials were great. Wonderfully explained. I saved them to share with my knitting group. With such a diverse group of people I know that my problem is how much is to much and what is to little, I think you got it just right.
Thank you


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Diane1945 said:


> What is a size K crochet hook in numbers ??


Please refer to the yarn council website for the appropriate numerical info...

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/hooks.html


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

little octopus is ready for stuffing and adding eyes, made durning the Tour of California bike race on tv.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

On the Octopus, when you place a marker - do you place it on the last stitch of a round or the beginning of the next?


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I am wondering why the start of the octopus is all wavy edged, not flat as I expected.Can anyone throw some light for me? Is this likely to resolve itself?

Ok Problem solved. The wavy edge disappeared as I began the decreases. Really enjoying both the making, and the learning to make sense of the pattern.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Octopus is wavy because you are crocheting in the round.. so it is supposed to be like that.. kinda cool right. When you crochet in the round, you DO NOT slip stitch and chain up.. you SIMPLY KEEP GOING AROUND! This creates that wave.. you are actually off setting each stitch by one and thus the wave.

Now the question on the markers. I usually place my marker and the END of the round I just completed. SO, complete required number of stitches, and put the marker in the loop remaining on the hook. Remember that loop does NOT count in any counting, so use it for the marker and then it DOES count as the first stitch in the next round... see the simplicity in that!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for explaining. If I wanted to crochet in the round and not have the wavy bits, how would I do that please?


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is my completed scarf. 
I added 12 extra chain when casting on so I would have a longer scarf. 
I wanted a wider scarf so at the end of row 5 I did 1 row tr, followed by 1 row sc, then continued rows 6&7 to complete.
I used Machine washable double knitting yarn in Emerald green as this seems to be the 'inn' colour this year.
I loved making this scars and I shall wear it with pride. 

Thank you very much prismaticr.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on your very lovely scarf


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Congrats on your very lovely scarf


Thank you so much jangmb. I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> Here is my completed scarf.
> I added 12 extra chain when casting on so I would have a longer scarf.
> I wanted a wider scarf so at the end of row 5 I did 1 row tr, followed by 1 row sc, then continued rows 6&7 to complete.
> I used Machine washable double knitting yarn in Emerald green as this seems to be the 'inn' colour this year.
> ...


It is lovely-- congratulations. one more finished project and maybe we can open a Parade! way to go!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is lovely-- congratulations. one more finished project and maybe we can open a Parade! way to go!


Thank you very much Designer. The encouragement we get here is just amazing. The tutors are brilliant. I love being part of this wonderful 'family'

Thanks again. X


----------



## moachie844 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got into the workshop but I am catching up


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Finished the scarf last night. Turned out great, think I will make another one later that is wider to do two more strips of a different color to add to this one to make it wider. Haven't decided which yet. The octopus I made for my dog, she has already taken it outside to play with. Thank you so much for putting on this workshop it has been fun :-D


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Yours pair turned out just wonderful!!! The octopus is just cute as ever, isn't it.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

cool!!!


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in Sorry to be late


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

My completed Crochtopus. 
Lovely easy pattern to follow.

I have really enjoyed this workshop.
Thank you very much prismaticr and Designer.

Back to my Tree of life blanket now. X


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> My completed Crochtopus.
> Lovely easy pattern to follow.
> 
> I have really enjoyed this workshop.
> ...


Love it!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Supreya said:


> Thank you for explaining. If I wanted to crochet in the round and not have the wavy bits, how would I do that please?


Sorry the reply took long....
But Ami's are usually done in the round like this. .

If you really want rows. . You complete the number of stitches and slip stitch to close a row and chsin up to start next row. This removes the wavy bits. ..


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> My completed Crochtopus.
> Lovely easy pattern to follow.
> 
> I have really enjoyed this workshop.
> ...


Cute little crohtopus, the safety eyes really finish it. I just satin stitched my outter eye rims, as it was a toy for the dog and I didn't want her swallowing them and it really does take away from the cuteness. Great job


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

shewolf389 said:


> Cute little crohtopus, the safety eyes really finish it. I just satin stitched my outter eye rims, as it was a toy for the dog and I didn't want her swallowing them and it really does take away from the cuteness. Great job


Thank you ever so much shewolf389. I appreciate your kind words. If I were giving this to a child or indeed a dog I would do exactly as you did, satin stitch the eyes for safety.
I have one grandson who lives in Russia so when we Skype he wants to see toys so this will be my new toy to show him. X


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

shewolf389 said:


> Finished the scarf last night. Turned out great, think I will make another one later that is wider to do two more strips of a different color to add to this one to make it wider. Haven't decided which yet. The octopus I made for my dog, she has already taken it outside to play with. Thank you so much for putting on this workshop it has been fun :-D


I love your finished items, they look fantastic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rachel let me know if you want me to open a Parade or if you want to. there are some great projects finished so it would be a good time. I am perfectly happy to do it. Designer


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you prismaticr.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I was very delayed in starting this workshop but found the time was right this afternoon. I made my little crochtopus.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Baba and Julie - great little octopuses!!! : I am working on the tentacles. What a fun project!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cute little fellow


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Baba and Julie - great little octopuses!!! : I am working on the tentacles. What a fun project!


Thank you jangmb. This was a wonderful workshop. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

finished the purple octopus last week but my gd was here...she wanted it...sooooo no pix but it turned out really cute. Thanks. 1st time posting, always lurking. Ann


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> Thank you very much Designer. The encouragement we get here is just amazing. The tutors are brilliant. I love being part of this wonderful 'family'
> 
> Thanks again. X


The best thing about the workshops is that the teachers are all volunteers from KP. some have taught classes but very few have taught on line and some have never taught at all. They are so 
willing to share their knowledge. That is what is so good about the workshops, we can help them and each workshop we have organized, we have learned a bit more how to help the teachers .
Rachel is a wonderful crocheter - she teaches all sorts of different classes and is very knowledgeable. She is the right person to teach basic and intermediate crocht basics.

She is such an addition to the workshops as she has been in it with me from the beginning and a constant support. We are in this journey together with Nadene and what a ride it is.

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Things look good for all of you...
If anyone is interested in more Amigurumi's let me know.

As for the summer scarf's... not too many takers huh...
That's ok.. if you get the basic of it, then the coming workshop of crochet lace doily's will be a breeze...


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Would love some more Amigurumi please.
I have really enjoyed making both the scarf and the occtopus. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

prismaticr said:


> Things look good for all of you...
> If anyone is interested in more Amigurumi's let me know.
> 
> As for the summer scarf's... not too many takers huh...
> That's ok.. if you get the basic of it, then the coming workshop of crochet lace doily's will be a breeze...


I would love more Amigurumi's please. I loved this workshop and I am thrilled with both the scarf and the octopus.

Thank you so very much, an amazing tutor, and I really appreciate your kindness in passing on your expertise and knowledge. X


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The best thing about the workshops is that the teachers are all volunteers from KP. some have taught classes but very few have taught on line and some have never taught at all. They are so
> willing to share their knowledge. That is what is so good about the workshops, we can help them and each workshop we have organized, we have learned a bit more how to help the teachers .
> Rachel is a wonderful crocheter - she teaches all sorts of different classes and is very knowledgeable. She is the right person to teach basic and intermediate crocht basics.
> 
> ...


I, for one, feel Blessed that I found you and all the wonderful tutors here at KP. 
Thank you x


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> I would love more Amigurumi's please. I loved this workshop and I am thrilled with both the scarf and the octopus.
> 
> Thank you so very much, an amazing tutor, and I really appreciate your kindness in passing on your expertise and knowledge. X


 Dito. I'm with you! More Amigurumis, it was fun. The scarf was very nice but I don't wear scarfs in the summer so I will add to it for winter. Thanks again Prismaticr for putting on this amazing workshop.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Dito. I'm with you! More Amigurumis, it was fun. The scarf was very nice but I don't wear scarfs in the summer so I will add to it for winter. Thanks again Prismaticr for putting on this amazing workshop.


Exactly. Same desire for more Amis and later for the scarf.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Some website I have for more Ami's... But if you do a Google search, there are literally TONS out there...

http://www.amigurumitogo.com/
http://craftyiscool.blogspot.com/p/free-patternstutorials-baby-monsters.html
http://www.amigurumitogo.com/

and of course... Ravelry.com
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=amigurumi&availability=free&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

prismaticr said:


> Some website I have for more Ami's... But if you do a Google search, there are literally TONS out there...
> 
> http://www.amigurumitogo.com/
> http://craftyiscool.blogspot.com/p/free-patternstutorials-baby-monsters.html
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> Things look good for all of you...
> If anyone is interested in more Amigurumi's let me know.
> 
> As for the summer scarf's... not too many takers huh...
> That's ok.. if you get the basic of it, then the coming workshop of crochet lace doily's will be a breeze...


Something I can keep up with. YAY! I'm in (ahead of time).


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's my little summer scarf finally finished. Just in time to hopefully keep my arms warm at some indoor concert events where the a/c is always too low. Thinking about adding a little fringe on the ends. I see someone else had the same idea and it was very cute.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

ALL:
*The parade link is now open... Please take a moment to post your pictures there even if you already posted them here..
We love to have YOUR name attached to YOUR work.*...

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172079-1.html#3335920*

Thanks!!!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

For all the new Amigurumi crocheters...
on Lion Brands Facebook page today..
https://www.facebook.com/LionBrandYarns

3 patterns....


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

prismaticr said:


> For all the new Amigurumi crocheters...
> on Lion Brands Facebook page today..
> https://www.facebook.com/LionBrandYarns
> 
> 3 patterns....


Thank you so much. They are really lovely. Thank you again.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

